# Standing on Hind Legs



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

How do you all train your dogs to stand up on their hind legs? or dance? Cosmo will
only stand on his hind legs if he has his front paws on something to balance. i would
really like to teach him this but have no idea where to begin and help
would be appreciated.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

We never trained Indy to stand on his hind legs, it is just something he started doing







We actually try and discourage it, we don't want him to have problems with his knees down the road







But it is almost impossible to stop him he enjoys it so much. He is too small to jump up on any of our furniture, but he sure gets and A+ for his efforts


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> How do you all train your dogs to stand up on their hind legs? or dance? Cosmo will
> only stand on his hind legs if he has his front paws on something to balance. i would
> really like to teach him this but have no idea where to begin and help
> would be appreciated.[/B]


How old is your little one? Maybe he is a bit too young to be doing it yet? I looked at your profile and he seems very young indeed? You will probably find that as he gets a bit older he will do it automatically. When they are so young their legs arent very strong and maybe he feels a bit weary?

I cant really say when Chloe started. It just 'happened'. So be patient and you will see that he will start to stand on his back legs.

Lots of luck, Keep us informed of how he goes. Keep your camera handy because one day he will stand and you'll want the camera handy!

Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="color:#3366FF">Jinx's balance is amazing. He's been doing that since we got him. I didn't realize that it could cause problems with his legs later on (any supporting documentation you'd like to provide as I would sure love to read up on that) but I can't stop him from doing it because it does it all the time. My friends comment on how good his balance is. I even get him to dance a little when he's on his hind legs. It's the cutest thing.

You can get you guy/gal to do it by teaching him. Hold something he likes (a toy or treat) a little higher than his nose, s/he will eventually stand up to reach it. The higher you put the toy (of course within reaching distance for the pup) the higher s/he will stand to reach it. As s/he is doing it, give it a name (ie. "up") and be repetitive. After a few days of that, s/he will be able to do it on command.</span>


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Tuck just does it. It's call begging for food!


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

We didn't teach Darla either. It was just something she started doing. Everyone thinks it is just adorable, but I didn't realize it could cause problems either. I really don't think I could her to stop though...she does it all the time.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella never does that, but Harley does it all the time. I didn't teach them either way, but I think Harley does it to get attention. When Bella is lying down and almost asleep, Harley will run over and stand on her back legs as if shes screaming "look at me, dont sleep, play play play!!" Bella will generally just look annoyed and roll over (now that might have been inherited, I like my sleep!)


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey does it too. She also sits on her butt with her hind legs sticking straight out and her front paws begging. We call it the "chipmonk".


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Abbey seems to spend more time standing on her two back legs than she does on all fours. She's always asking me to pick her up. Arch is more manly, he just stands in front of me and turns around so I can scoop him up.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy has been dancing on her hind legs since I first meet her at 8 weeks old. I think it is just something that they do. It probably is not really good for their knees so if your baby does not do it on his own I do not think I would even encourage it.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Bella has never done this much at all







.....but Krista is a whole other story.







When Krista is in her ex-pen and wants out she not only stands there on two legs...but jumps and jumps high.... like she has springs on her paw pads. I really don't like this as I feel it can't be good for her knees.







I am letting Krista have free roam sooner than I expected to...to try my best to not let her do this so much. I don't think it is wise to encourage standing and especially JUMPING up and down, but am not exactly sure how to STOP them from it if they are prone to do it.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Massimo dances.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Princess loves to stand on her hind legs as well. She can do a full 360 (hopping) while in her hind legs! I added a layer of padding in her play pen to soften the impact when she lands since she thinks she's a bunny rabbit!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Massimo dances.[/B]


yeah!! I love to see him do that, Carrie. He is really good at it. Am a big fan











Snowy stands on command. He even does it on his own when he is excited


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I taught Kylee how to stand up on her hind legs (just stand and back down)- we havent mastered the spinning yet haha. I just took a piece of treat that she really liked and kinda held it at her chest and then slowly lifted it upwards, with my hand still close to her chest so she could balance if she needed to, and she just followed it as I was raising it up and then when she was all the way standing I "yes"ed her (yes is the word I use like in place of a clicker) and gave her her cookie. It only took a couple of times and now I just have to do the hand motion and say "up" and she does it for a few seconds. 

Now Jett on the other hand came fully equiped with the "up" machinery. When I was talking to Linda Nelson (one of his breeders) she actually commented on how amazing his balance was and how long he could just stand on his hind legs. He will actually stand up with his back against the couch for a few minutes- just hanging out there taking in the scenery. He looks like a little bear on his back legs. Ok anyway, hope that helped


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=159296
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks!








i watched all of snowy's movies too.


----------

